# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Mendime momenti ....

## B@Ne

Teme e re .


Sa ftohte sot .... nuk te jepet me dal nga shpia ...brrrrrr

----------


## hot_prinz

Bane urime per temen e re edhe ketu ftohte, po pritoj te dal prej jorganit brrrr.  :arushi:

----------


## Kënga

Pse momenti aq i shkurter?!

----------


## hot_prinz

Kenga, edhe une do e doja me te gjate, po cti bojsh. Ku mendimi yt?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Kënga

Mendova: Pse momenti aq i shkurter!

edhe nje


 A vjen gjithmon pas "dimrit" "pranvera"? :sarkastik:

----------


## hot_prinz

Duhet se ashtu jane keto cikla, perndryshe te shkel bicikla.  :arushi:

----------


## Etna Etna

Ta gezojme temen  :buzeqeshje: 
Plasa nga koka  :i ngrysur:

----------


## alem_de

plasa te me beje nje foto kjo siper.

----------


## hot_prinz

> Ta gezojme temen : )
> Plasa nga koka


Etna, do nje masazhe kokes?  :syte zemra: 

Alem plas.  :pa dhembe:

----------


## alem_de

Mos u ngut se nuk e ka lexu akoma Etna.(gjesi)

----------


## Etna Etna

Behu gati te dy dhe GIVE ME A BIGGGGG SMILEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## kleadoni

Po keto mendime momenti nuk jane njelloj me ate: çfare ke ne mendjen tani? Pse hapni disa tema njelloj?

----------


## Etna Etna

Po mendoj....nuk u mbyll ajo teme ?  :buzeqeshje: 




> Po keto mendime momenti nuk jane njelloj me ate: çfare ke ne mendjen tani? Pse hapni disa tema njelloj?


Pershendetje Klea :Lulja3:

----------


## hot_prinz

> Behu gati te dy dhe GIVE ME A BIGGGGG SMILEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE : D


Etna, fotografoje Alemin, se une po te ndihmoj me e mbaje kameren se mos rrezohesh.  :syte zemra: 

Alem gjesi.  :buzeqeshje: 

Klea ka marre ftohte nga ty?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## kleadoni

> Po mendoj....nuk u mbyll ajo teme ? 
> 
> Pershendetje Klea


Pershendetje Etna!  :Lulja3:  Ate po kontrolloja, por ngaqe ju e kishit shkruar "teme e bukur" mendova mos u hap nje teme e re edhe pse me tematike te njejte. Por meqe qenka mbyllur ajo (nuk e kisha pare qe ishte mbyllur) atehere t'a gezoni kete te rene  :buzeqeshje: 





> Klea ka marre ftohte nga ty?


Lere hot se ka filluar bora prape qysh mbreme e s'po ka ndermend te pushoj fare!

----------


## Etna Etna

> Pershendetje Etna!  Ate po kontrolloja, por ngaqe ju e kishit shkruar "teme e bukur" mendova mos u hap nje teme e re edhe pse me tematike te njejte. Por meqe qenka mbyllur ajo (nuk e kisha pare qe ishte mbyllur) atehere t'a gezoni kete te rene : )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lere hot se ka filluar bora prape qysh mbreme e s'po ka ndermend te pushoj fare!


Aaaa te lutem mos na akuzo kot  :ngerdheshje: 

Klea me mire bore apo shi ?  :i ngrysur:

----------


## kleadoni

Une boren e adhuroj, por edhe kaq shume sa te te bllokoj brenda ne shpi, jo  :i ngrysur:  Akoma nuk kishte shkrire ajo 40cm qe ra javes qe kaloj, kur filloj prape! Po nejse, ka bukurine e vete... shiun nuk e kam shume qejf  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Etna Etna

> Une boren e adhuroj, por edhe kaq shume sa te te bllokoj brenda ne shpi, jo : ( Akoma nuk kishte shkrire ajo 40cm qe ra javes qe kaloj, kur filloj prape! Po nejse, ka bukurine e vete... shiun nuk e kam shume qejf


Une se mbaj mend qe kur skam pare bore  :i ngrysur: 
Behet gje per ndonje shkembim ,10 kg bore me 10 kg shi ?  :perqeshje:

----------


## hot_prinz

> Pershendetje Etna!  Ate po kontrolloja, por ngaqe ju e kishit shkruar "teme e bukur" mendova mos u hap nje teme e re edhe pse me tematike te njejte. Por meqe qenka mbyllur ajo (nuk e kisha pare qe ishte mbyllur) atehere t'a gezoni kete te rene : )
> 
> Lere hot se ka filluar bora prape qysh mbreme e s'po ka ndermend te pushoj fare!



Klea, ketu ska bore fare pak edhe eshte ftohte. 
Por po nrofem kur po te shoh ty.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Etna Etna

Me bene me zemer  :i ngrysur: 
Po kaloja rrugen me vrap ,sigurisht jo ne vijat e bardha . :ngerdheshje: 
Isha siper bordures qe ndan dy korsite .
Kur nje tip nga makina zgjat doren gati per te me prekur.U tremba dhe per pak rashe nga bordura  :i ngrysur:

----------

